# Matthew Henry's "Method for Prayer" Website



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 4, 2009)

This is a phenomenal site. It has been put together by Rev. Dr. Ligon Duncan and some others and it is a website devoted completely to Matthew Henry's "Method for Prayer". 


Go and see it here.


----------



## rpavich (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow...how cool is that?

Thanks for the link!

bob


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 4, 2009)

And we (I) wonder why we're in the shape we're in.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 4, 2009)

What does that mean?


----------



## Curt (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you for this link. I almost hate to think of it as a resource, but, alas, that is what is is: a wonderful resource.


----------



## Laura (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, I just found this and was sure that someone on the PBoard had already made known its existence. I read Isaac Watts's guide to prayer a couple years ago and for some reason I wasn't quite satisfied...this looks like a great alternative.


----------



## Rangerus (Sep 6, 2009)

just signed up for the "Daily Method for Pray" e-mails. Question; why two choices of the ESV? (ESV-Corporate or ESV-First Person)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw that as well and was unsure of what that meant. I got the ESV-Corporate.


----------



## Laura (Sep 6, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I saw that as well and was unsure of what that meant. I got the ESV-Corporate.



Could it be changing the personal pronouns according to what purpose you are using the Scriptures for? e.g. "We will bless the Lord at all times" though it's actually David writing "I will bless the Lord at all times," for leading in corporate prayer?


----------



## jambo (Sep 6, 2009)

Many thanks for this link. Looks like a tremendous resource.


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 6, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> And we (I) wonder why we're in the shape we're in.






Meaning I recognize the fact that I am a far distance from conducting my prayer life in the manner of Dr. Henry and from what I can observe, not many of my friends do either. That is a statement of longing.

-----Added 9/6/2009 at 07:14:21 EST-----



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> What does that mean?


.


----------

